# This made me giggle a lot !!



## white page (Nov 12, 2008)

:hithere:I like this one 

Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson goes on a camping trip. After a good dinner , they retire for the night, and go to sleep. Some hours later, Holmes wakes up and nudges his faithful friend.

 ?Watson, look up at the sky and tell me what you see.?

 I see millions and millions of stars, Holmes,? replies Watson.

 ?And what do you deduce from that??

Watson ponders for a minute.

?Well, astronomically, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, I observe that Saturn is in Leo. Horologically, I deduce that the time is approximately a quarter past three.

?Meteorologically, I suspect that we will have a beautiful day tomorrow. Theologically, I can see that God is all powerful and that we are a small and insignificant part of the universe. What does it tell you, Holmes??

Holmes is silent for a moment. ?Watson, you idiot!? he says. 
?Someone has stolen our tent!?


----------



## Halo (Nov 12, 2008)

:rofl:  That is a good one :rofl:


----------



## Meggylou (Nov 12, 2008)

awesome!!!
that' was great.


----------



## ladylore (Nov 12, 2008)

:rofl: Sounds like me.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 12, 2008)

:teehee:


----------



## DaveMarrow (Nov 16, 2008)

he he - that was great. Thanks for sharing! :funny:


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 16, 2008)

I like that


----------

